#ubuntu-ch 2014-03-11
<emc> hi all, i organise a TV hackathon (thanks to samsung who is a sponsor) in the colab in Zurich at the end of the Month. Check it out if you're interested: http://smarttv-hackathon.ch/
#ubuntu-ch 2014-03-14
<Skittishtrigger> Ok, I have a bash script that runs properly when ran locally from terminal or nautilus (it opens terminal window and runs script and stays open) when I remote bash run it it will not open a terminal window. any ideas?
<Skittishtrigger> this is a sh script btw
#ubuntu-ch 2015-03-15
<kaplan> hello
<kaplan> anyone here
#ubuntu-ch 2020-03-09
<rick6860> When I start ubuntu from grub menu I have to hit additional key because of message - no symbol table
